

Who will win the 2014 Dicty vs. HL60 cells world race? - adam
https://scicast.org/dicty

======
adam
Also the project's official site where you can get more background about the
race and what relevance this has:
[https://sites.google.com/site/dictyworldrace2014/](https://sites.google.com/site/dictyworldrace2014/)

